# Charles new siggy



## ccheese (Dec 15, 2013)

This is a test of my new GB icons...

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Dec 15, 2013)

Real nice Charles!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2018)

Very nice Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)

THX my friend. But that's the saddest thing I have had to make here so far .    Just can't believe.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2018)

Excellent work, and this is happening way too often lately.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2018)

Well done Wojtek. I share your grief.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice one Wojtek, fitting memorial.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 2, 2018)

A sad time but lovely epitaph, thanks Wojtek and RIP Charles.


----------

